# Killer Betta



## pomsbz (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Betta in a 17 gallon tank. This is my first time owning a tank and when I bought the Betta with a bunch of other fish I had no idea what I was buying other than that is was very pretty. I had asked the guy in the fish store to warn me of incompatibilities, boy he must have been laughing as I went back again and again as my Betta killed 21 other fish over the next couple of months. Being new to it all I had assumed my tank was at fault and kept on buying in batches of 5 until a friend said 'do you realise you have a Japanese Fighting Fish in there?'.

It is a gorgeous fish though and I can't bear to part with it, its genocidal tendencies apart :-D.

Big tank though for a single fish. I really would like to add more but want to know what. I read that Neon Tetras work well if you buy a sufficient amount of them. Not really interested in non fish solutions such as shrimp.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't risk anymore fish in there. Best solution is if you get the betta a small tank of his own and then use the bigger tank for other fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I would agree with Olympia. Just get your betta a smaller tank like the mini bow 5 gallon. Use the 17 gallon for other fish and you'll be much happier  You could get a molly or two, or guppies, or neon tetras, make it goldfish tank... Many possibilities!!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

17 gallons is too small for goldfish...they're social fish, and i can't see having more than a single goldy in there unless they're newborns due to their massive waste output. if i had a spare 17g, i'd put some imbellises in there, but that's only really an option if you're able to grow and cultivate a lot of live plants for cover. a guppy tank would be wonderful though, especially if it's a tall tank (guppies like a lot of up-down swimming room) if you go that route, though, make sure to use very soft decorations though, the longer-tailed varieties have fins even more delicate than a betta's.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pygmy Cories.


----------



## Cez (Nov 13, 2012)

In a tank that big, small (swift-swimming) fish like neons or white cloud minnows would have enough space to escape the betta's predation. If you get a school of them, even better.

Is this tank planted? Are there hiding spaces for any fish you might add?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its in my opinion to have fish that dont catch there eyes. Like small bottomfeeders.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if his fish is really that aggressive, the pygmy cories will be eaten in an instant XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A Betta is only slightly bigger.


----------



## pomsbz (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. I bought 10 Neon Tetras today, they were on special offer. They're in the tank and we'll see how it goes. If they are killed then the betta is going to my wife's work in its own tank and we'll start again from scratch in the bigger tank!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think you should put them in a few floating boxes and see how he reacts instead.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Neon deaths if you have any may not be the Bettas fault. They are super sensitive fish. This is the one and only fish I recommend buying from Walmart though. They seem to have hardy stock then Petco and Petsmart which have the same supplier. If you have a Mom and Pop place to buy them it's hit or miss. Jumbo Neons are a better choice then traditional sized Neons. They aren't plagued as badly with inbreeding yet.


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Good luck to you! There is a reason they call bettas "gateway fish" I guess...maybe the tank compatibility thing plays into that frequently. 

You get a betta and some other fish...the other fish need their own space, the betta needs it's own tank, and then it's just downhill (or uphill, depends on how you look at it) from there!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Phaydra said:


> Neon deaths if you have any may not be the Bettas fault. They are super sensitive fish. This is the one and only fish I recommend buying from Walmart though. They seem to have hardy stock then Petco and Petsmart which have the same supplier. If you have a Mom and Pop place to buy them it's hit or miss. Jumbo Neons are a better choice then traditional sized Neons. They aren't plagued as badly with inbreeding yet.


What is the difference between Jumbo and traditional anyways?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Jumbo reach about 2"
Regular reach about 0.85 " to 1-1/2"


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So just size? No genetic difference or diet?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Nope and Jumbos suffer less from mass inbreeding then regular Neons. That's the big different. Cardinal Tetras are so hardier then Neon Tetras.
Cardinals have a full red stripe as oppose to the half Neon stripe.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wait how do they suffer less inbreeding if they have the same genes?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Jumbo Neons newer to fresh water aquariums. They have not been breed as much in captive. Most regular Neon tetras come from captive stock and have been in captivity bred for many years. I suspect regular Neons size is also a byproduct of massive inbreeding where as Jumbos are the natural size. Cardinals are also relatively new to freshwater aquariums. They share the same size as Jumbos. All of these fish come from South American black water streams


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh so Jumbo do not come from captive stock.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Some of them do but they a less generations from the wild caught then regular Neons.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh.


----------

